# Silicon Valley?



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

Any support groups in the Silicon Valley area? Thanks.


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd like to know as well..I'm in SF


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Just announce on the Social Anxiety Institute mailing list. You would need to purchase the SAI audio therapy:
http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/audioseries.html



> San Francisco I am starting a THIRD Social Anxiety group in San Francisco , CA , based on Dr. Richards' series "Overcoming Social Anxiety Step by Step". The group will meet weekly for three hours in a atmosphere of respect, fun and healing. Come learn how to take control of your thoughts and feelings, and start building your life in a positive way. It is possible to overcome SA. Here is your chance to study and practice in a relaxed and safe environment. The group is based on the SAI CD series. Completing the SAI CD series is required. We also accept applicants who have just purchased the series and are currently in progress. Please email for info and details:
> 
> Valdeck Ribeiro (group leader)
> 
> [email protected]


I went through the 20 week course with Valdeck and he is a super guy. Very friendly, very kind, he's suffered from social anxiety and has even gone out to Phoenix to work with Dr. Richards directly.


----------

